# Blue tooth tray application has stopped working



## karti1144 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi,
Every time i switch on the computer its coming blue tooth tray application has stopped working.,I hav bought my lap a month ago and this is coming,.. i am not having much knowledge in computer ,so any one please help me in fixing this problem..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Go into the Device Manager, expand the tree branch for Bluetooth and un-install all devices found. RIGHT-click then select Uninstall. Re-boot. Vista will re-install upon boot-up.

Whether that helps or not - I know the laptop is a month old, but... go to your system manufacturer's web site and see if updated drivers are available for bluetooth & all others as well. Look for chipset, video, audio, wifi, Ethernet, etc...

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

